# What is your Gesshin stone setup?



## Matus (Mar 7, 2013)

I am getting my first stone setup (nothing ordered yet) and I am having hard time to ignore all those positive comments about the Gesshin stones.

There are quite a few Gesshing stones in the 1000+ range: 1k, 2k, 4k, 5k, 6k, the new 1k/6k and the 8k

I am looking in a 2 stone combination in the range 1k - 8k (later a coarser stone will join the party too)

*I would like to ask* - what kind of stone combination (featuring at least one Gesshin stone, but better 2) and why did you choose it?

So, tell me what you've got


----------



## rob_p (Mar 7, 2013)

On my double bevels been finding myself going Gesshin 2k to 5k recently. Really liking the edge this gives me. The 5k especially is a great stone


----------



## Chefdog (Mar 7, 2013)

I had the 1k & 5k for a little while and they are very nice quality stones that produced nice edges. They're both splash and go, and they work well together. I just happen to like something a little harder, so I moved on, no slight against the stones. 
Jon also suggests the 600 & 6k as a two stone combo of splash and go stones. 
I've also heard many people mention using the 400 & 2k, as well as the 400 & 4k, depending on the kind of edge you prefer. 

Lots of people are using these stones, so you should get plenty of first hand advice here shortly.


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 7, 2013)

400, 2k, 4k, then either strop or jnats

About to add the 1/6k combo to take to work.

Honestly the 4k cuts so quick I rarely go below that unless I want to raise a larger burr or remove fatigued metal. 

The 600- 6k sounds great or the combo stone IMO


----------



## labor of love (Mar 7, 2013)

jgraeff said:


> 400, 2k, 4k,


this is what ill get when i gather the funds. jon has written a good bit about how he likes to use his stones on his JKI blog. its good reading, and helps with the decision making process.


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 8, 2013)

jgraeff said:


> 400, 2k, 4k, then either strop or jnats
> 
> Honestly the 4k cuts so quick I rarely go below that unless I want to raise a larger burr or remove fatigued metal.
> 
> The 600- 6k sounds great or the combo stone IMO



Ditto all of that. I think we are victims of groupthink. 
I have the takashima awasedo to follow the 4k for light stropping or for refinement of single bevels as well.

I would really like to see that 600/6k combo come to fruition, wishful thinking perhaps. I got to use them individually when I was in there last, great stones. As are the rest of the Gesshins, can't got wrong there. 

If I were just buying 1, it would be the 4k. You could get away nicely with a Bester 1.2k, for example, followed by the 4k.

Have you considered how you feel about soakers vs splash and go?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 8, 2013)

i wasnt planning on making that as a combo stone (the 600/6k) FWIW, but i guess i could... is that really something you guys want to see? (*sorry to the mods for posing the question here)


----------



## cclin (Mar 8, 2013)

2k & 6k which Jon recommend to me...however, I want to try 5k because I like tooth edge


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 8, 2013)

For stainless I go shapton pro 2k, gesshin 4k and kitiyama 8k
For carbon I go pro 2k, gesshin 5 k, and strop. 

I seldom drop below a 2k anymore, maybe every quarter I will hit a GS 1k.


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 8, 2013)

JBroida said:


> i wasnt planning on making that as a combo stone (the 600/6k) FWIW, but i guess i could... is that really something you guys want to see? (*sorry to the mods for posing the question here)



Jon,

I would say yes it'd be a good option. For me I feel the 600 would offer raising a burr fast but also a tool for thinning or mini repairs. The 6k I feel would be a great final edge. 

I just think it would offer more options than the 1k although maybe that's because I have the 2k already ( that stone is bada$$ and cuts like crazy) 

I'd be curious to see what others say though?


----------



## chinacats (Mar 8, 2013)

The only one I have (so far) is the 5k splash and go...will be getting something complementary in this line soon. I wonder if I could go 600 to 5k without an inbetweener?


----------



## Matus (Mar 8, 2013)

These are exactly the kind of answers I have hoped for :doublethumbsup:



wenus2 said:


> Have you considered how you feel about soakers vs splash and go?



I should probably just say that I do not see the problem with soakers - I do not need to sharpen my knives every day :O, nor do I travel around with the stones. And should the soakers give 'better' feel than the splash&go stones, than I even may prefer soakers. But in principle I do not see a problem with either.

But a brief question to Jon about the 600/6k request (and along the same lines of chinacats' qestion). You have once mentioned around here that going directly from 2k to 8k can be done, but it is hard to get the same '8k quality edge' like if there was one more grit used in between. This makes me wondering about the 600 -> 6k step - isn't that too large of a step as well?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 8, 2013)

actually, the 600 and 6k work well together... i was surprised to find this when i started testing


----------



## TheDispossessed (Mar 8, 2013)

400, 2k, 4k. i like where that gets me. for some reason i wasn't drawn to the splash and go's


----------



## Matus (Mar 8, 2013)

JBroida said:


> actually, the 600 and 6k work well together... i was surprised to find this when i started testing


 Wouldn't the 600 grit be too much if the blade only needs 'normal' sharpening that could be done with 2k or 4k? I guess it depends how the 600 stone actually behaves ...


----------



## labor of love (Mar 8, 2013)

Matus said:


> Wouldn't the 600 grit be too much if the blade only needs 'normal' sharpening that could be done with 2k or 4k? I guess it depends how the 600 stone actually behaves ...



maybe the 600 just gets you there faster. less strokes perhaps?


----------



## skiajl6297 (Mar 8, 2013)

As a newbie learning to sharpen, I am loving the 4K. It consistently leaves me with a great double bevel, and as mentioned previously, it really cuts fast and efficiently. Am on verge of getting a proper strop, so assuming a nice 4k finish followed by some good quality stropping will leave me in great shape as a home cook.


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 8, 2013)

labor of love said:


> maybe the 600 just gets you there faster. less strokes perhaps?



Precisely, I don't see it being too aggressive to mess the blade up, if your a beginner I'd say can't go wrong with the 4k to start. It leaves a very useable edge and can remove enough material to keep edge fresh of you spend enough time on it.

The main theme here is simply you CANNOT go wrong with ANY of his stones. Just pick which ones stand out to you and il assure you will be happy. Two stone setups 600/6k. 1/6k combo, or 400/4k all work well. 

I like having the middle stones to add bite or for petty knives, fish knives etc but for a pro environment different edges are a must. But not necessary for most.


----------



## perneto (Mar 8, 2013)

BDL at cheftalk.com sings the praises of the 400 - 2k - 8k combo, but from what I can read at japaneseknifeimports.com, Jon seems to recommend something between 2k and 8k. Have you tried the 2k to 8k jump?


----------



## mhlee (Mar 8, 2013)

jgraeff said:


> Precisely, I don't see it being too aggressive to mess the blade up, if your a beginner I'd say can't go wrong with the 4k to start. It leaves a very useable edge and can remove enough material to keep edge fresh of you spend enough time on it.



I was thinking of something similar. I have the 2k and I think just having that stone alone is a good starter. It cuts fast, and leaves a very good, long lasting, toothy edge. It's faster than most 1k stones, but leaves a more refined edge. I stop with this stone on a number of my knives, including my Global G-2, Sakai Takayuki Inox 120 petty, and Forschner.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 8, 2013)

mhlee said:


> I was thinking of something similar. I have the 2k and I think just having that stone alone is a good starter. It cuts fast, and leaves a very good, long lasting, toothy edge. It's faster than most 1k stones, but leaves a more refined edge. I stop with this stone on a number of my knives, including my Global G-2, Sakai Takayuki Inox 120 petty, and Forschner.



I think so too the Gess. 2K is a very versitile stand alone stone for a already trained blade that does not need the lower grits.


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 9, 2013)

I did not like going from my 1000 muddy brick to the Gesshin 6000. It felt weird going from a soft stone to a hard stone. Maybe I'm just strange. So I got a 4000. Great for touch up. The 4000 can be used by itself honestly since it cuts so fast. The 400 can be great even if you are touching up since it gets you started with less strokes. I do take the 6000 with me in my travel gear since it is a splash and go so I can polish any edge on my knives if needed. Which is rare since I normally sharpen them before I put them in the bag. I plan on getting the 600 splash and go to add to my travel gear so that if a friend chips one of my knives, I can fix it right there and keep it pushing. 

If I were starting from scratch again, I would get either of the two lineups. 

1. Gesshin 600 + 6000 + 10000+.
2. Gesshin 400 + (1000 or 2000) + JNat (Monzento or Awasedo). 

The first choice would be a new lineup that I could have fun trying out and experimenting with. The second is familiar to me and I can trust these stones, except for the 1000/2000 since I don't own them. The Monzento either but I have tried them and when you try a good one that suites you, it's an eye opener. Even with the first choice I would still eventually get a couple of JNats anyways since they are so freakin awesome to use.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 9, 2013)

I absolutely love my Gesshin's and will never switch unless I decide to dabble into the realm of natural stones.

Here is a solid all around progression that will benefit anyone. Gesshin 400...2k...4k...done.


----------



## Matus (Mar 9, 2013)

Those 600+1000+6000 and 400+2000+4000 combinations seems to come up pretty frequently 

Where does the new 1000/6000 stone fits in?


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 9, 2013)

Matus said:


> Those 600+1000+6000 and 400+2000+4000 combinations seems to come up pretty frequently
> 
> Where does the new 1000/6000 stone fits in?


 

Just add the 600 or 400 and your set...


----------



## labor of love (Mar 10, 2013)

i just wanted to put the link here to jons blog. heres what he has to say about the gesshin stones and how he likes to use them
http://blog.japaneseknifeimports.co...:00-07:00&max-results=6&start=6&by-date=false


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 10, 2013)

I got the 2K first,liked it so much bought the 8K,about a yr. later 4K.I like big stones so when the 1K extra large came back into stock recently picked one up.The only stones I have bought in the last 3 yrs. have been Gesshin's.

All said I like them all.but my favorites are the 2K & 4K.The 2K is one of the best do it all stones that I have ever used.


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 12, 2013)

I've been thinking real hard about getting the Gesshin 50,000. I might pull the trigger with my next paycheck.


----------



## panda (Mar 13, 2013)

currently use naniwa 150, bester 1200 and rika 5k, but it's inconvenient having to soak those ahead an hour and then wait for them to dry before storage. (permasoak is out of question). what would be the best single splash n go to get that still leaves a polished enough edge? gesshin 2k? others?


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 13, 2013)

panda said:


> currently use naniwa 150, bester 1200 and rika 5k, but it's inconvenient having to soak those ahead an hour and then wait for them to dry before storage. (permasoak is out of question). what would be the best single splash n go to get that still leaves a polished enough edge? gesshin 2k? others?



Gesshin 5k leaves a pretty polished edge and is splash and go.


----------



## panda (Mar 13, 2013)

i mean to use as just a stand alone single stone without using anything else... coarse enough to cut new edge but refined enough to be sharp.


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 13, 2013)

panda said:


> currently use naniwa 150, bester 1200 and rika 5k, but it's inconvenient having to soak those ahead an hour and then wait for them to dry before storage. (permasoak is out of question). what would be the best single splash n go to get that still leaves a polished enough edge? gesshin 2k? others?



The Gesshin 2k is a pretty thirsty stone, def not S&G. One of the 1k Gesshins is S&G. 

I guess you might consider a glass stone, I'm not a fan, but it applies if that's what you want.

I would think that if you need to do some kind of major repair you can soak your stones and get after it, but for touch-ups it's too big of a PITA to jump through all of that (that's how I am). In that case the Gesshin 6k should be fine for a S&G to touch up and refine an edge, it's not like you need to cut a new bevel every time is it?


----------



## Matus (Mar 13, 2013)

Just wondering - do you guys use a higher grit stone after the Gesshin 4k? If yes - why and which one?


----------



## panda (Mar 13, 2013)

that's what i mean, touch up stone. is the 4k splash n go?


----------



## panda (Mar 13, 2013)

nevermind, just checked out all the stones on jki. guess ill just wait til i wear out the current stones then try the 1k and 5k s&g's.


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 13, 2013)

Matus said:


> Just wondering - do you guys use a higher grit stone after the Gesshin 4k? If yes - why and which one?



Usually takashima from Jon then strop on diamond. Sometimes lately I have been sticking with the 4k edge and strop it lasts longer and gets the job done only difference it doesn't just fall through items.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 14, 2013)

panda said:


> nevermind, just checked out all the stones on jki. guess ill just wait til i wear out the current stones then try the 1k and 5k s&g's.



5k soak and go is about the only thing I ever use beside a loaded felt strop.


----------



## panda (Mar 14, 2013)

cool, i'll add it to my queue of things to get down the road. as much as i like the feel of the rika and how well it works, it's really hard to take it out to give it a good soak then wait for it to dry...


----------



## Matus (Mar 23, 2013)

Jon - coming back to the 600 & 6k combo - would that work for 'norma' sharpening? I mean - would not the 600 be too rough for touching up secondary/primary edge (when no re-profiling is necessary)? I would naively expect that 1k or 2k should be plenty for keeping the knives in shape ... ?


----------



## Matus (Mar 24, 2013)

Matus said:


> Jon - coming back to the 600 & 6k combo - would that work for 'norma' sharpening? I mean - would not the 600 be too rough for touching up secondary/primary edge (when no re-profiling is necessary)? I would naively expect that 1k or 2k should be plenty for keeping the knives in shape ... ?



It seems that I am repeating myself - just ignore the question.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 24, 2013)

Matus, post a new thread down in Jon's sub-forum where he'll see your question for sure and he's free to answer specifics on his products.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forumdisplay.php/16-Japanese-Knife-Imports


----------



## Matus (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you Dave, that is indeed the way to go.


----------



## Matus (Aug 8, 2013)

OK, a few months have passed. I have since started with a cheaper 1k/6k combination stone (not particularly good one) to learn the hand sharpening, but new that that stone was just a temporal solution ... 

So - today I took deliver from Jon that includes:

- Gesshin 400
- Gesshin 2000
- Gesshin 6000
- stone holder+base[/B]
- diamond stone flattener[/B]
- Zakuri 150mm Blue#1 Sabaki Bocho (for de-boning and other tougher kitchen tasks)

:happy3:

I have not had the chance yet to actually use them, but you can count on separate thread with photos, impressions and possibly a review in the following week or two.

The choice of stones took me quite some time. My 'dream team' was 400, 2k, 4k, 8k (more than I could afford, too) but Jon was really helpful choosing the stones (and knife) that I actually need - we exchanged several emails and had a long chat unit I finally decided on the setup.

So here comes a big :thankyou333: to Jon - it is a pleasure to make business like this.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 8, 2013)

Awesome, congrats on your new purchases!


----------



## daveb (Aug 8, 2013)

If you pace yourself you've got a week of unwrapping pretty boxes in front of you. Kewl.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 8, 2013)

I had been using a 400, 2000, 6000 progression, but recently replaced the 6000 with a 4000.


----------



## Matus (Aug 9, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I had been using a 400, 2000, 6000 progression, but recently replaced the 6000 with a 4000.



Interesting - may I ask what was the reason to replace the 6000 with the 4000? What is the difference in the edge that these two stones produce? Do you follow the 4000 with any higher gritt stone or some kind of strop?

thanks


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 9, 2013)

Matus said:


> Interesting - may I ask what was the reason to replace the 6000 with the 4000? What is the difference in the edge that these two stones produce? Do you follow the 4000 with any higher gritt stone or some kind of strop?
> 
> thanks



The 4000 has a bit better feedback than the 6000, and is a touch harder so I don't worry about gouging the stone. I was pretty satisfied with the 6000 until a 4000 dropped into my lap. Either one is a good finisher, in my opinion. 

I used to end with a Takashima Awesedo or with diamond spray on horsebutt, but now just end by trainling-edge stropping on the 4000. I find I am becoming a bit of a minimalist as far as a kitchen knife is concerned, and I like the edge I get with the 4000. Sharp, yet it has enough bite for a tomato skin.

Rick


----------



## Matus (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks. One more question - concering the edge 'bite' - how does the 6000 compares to the 4000?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 9, 2013)

Matus said:


> Thanks. One more question - concering the edge 'bite' - how does the 6000 compares to the 4000?



A touch more bite.


----------



## Chefdog (Aug 9, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> A touch more bite.



Just to clarify, are you saying the 6K leaves a touch more bite??


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 9, 2013)

Chefdog said:


> Just to clarify, are you saying the 6K leaves a touch more bite??



No, the 4000 has a touch more bite.


----------



## cclin (Aug 9, 2013)

I ask Jon about best combination between Gesshin 2k,4k/2k,5k/2k,6k...He also recommend Gesshin 2000, 6000 to me. I wonder why:chin: ???


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 9, 2013)

cclin said:


> I ask Jon about best combination between Gesshin 2k,4k/2k,5k/2k,6k...He also recommend Gesshin 2000, 6000 to me. I wonder why:chin: ???



Ask him. I never said there was anything bad about the 6K, only that I preferred the results the 4K gave me. YMMV.


----------



## Chefdog (Aug 9, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> No, the 4000 has a touch more bite.



Ok, that makes sense.


----------



## cclin (Aug 9, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Ask him. I never said there was anything bad about the 6K, only that I preferred the results the 4K gave me. YMMV.



yep, I would like to try Gesshin 4k some day...I'm also prefer little more toothy edge.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 9, 2013)

cclin said:


> I ask Jon about best combination between Gesshin 2k,4k/2k,5k/2k,6k...He also recommend Gesshin 2000, 6000 to me. I wonder why:chin: ???



he probably based that decision on what kind of knives you sharpen. i doubt there is a Single "best" combbination.


----------



## Matus (Aug 9, 2013)

Jon has actually seen my question in this thread concernin Gesshin 4k & 6k edge and has sent me an email. His explanation was that the 4k leaves edge than some may fing a bit too toothy for a finishing stone. If money were not a limiting factor I would have gone with 400/2k/4k/8k , but something tells me that 400/2k/6k is going to be just fine


----------



## JBroida (Aug 9, 2013)

also, the 6k leaves a nicer looking edge for the people out there who are shallow when it comes to aesthetics (like me)


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 9, 2013)

Bunch of knife nerds,was using my 2K so much was getting thin switched back to Bester 1200.My 4K is getting more use these days.


----------



## mpukas (Aug 9, 2013)

I purchased the 400/2k/4k/8k stones a few months back. I went 8K because I like slightly more polished edges. While I've been so busy with my work that I haven't been sharpening much lately, I've used them a few times and they are all awesome. All very different, and work well together. I'm most impressed - I should say blown away - by the 8k - it's an amazing stones in the way it feels when sharpening. So smooth, silky, yet cuts SO fast for a higher grit stone. The 2K impresses me in that it cuts really quickly too. Raises a burr with little effort on the various steels I have. The 400 is an amazing feeling course stone. Not too rough but gets the job done quickly and cleanly. I like the 4K too, just less so than the others - I guess I just don't get this stone yet. I find it work best for me if I build up a little mud with a small DMT. Love them all,a nd now I want to get the 6k... and the big 1k... and the aoto...


----------



## Matus (Aug 18, 2013)

I feel really ashamed of NOT having used my new stones yet, but some high priority family matters kept me from taking time to thoroughly look at and try these stones (and I do not want to hurry through my first session with them) - but at least I can share a few snaps I took few days ago.

So - here is me new setup :happymug:


----------



## jgraeff (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice setup! Gesshin stones are amazing!


----------

